# record all first run movies on premium chanels



## jackehendrix (Mar 4, 2008)

i bet there are lots of us out hear who would like to be able to record all first run movies on premium chanels. If this includes you. please post reply so they will see how popular and offer this option. 

alternatively, does charter offer this?


----------



## ronr2006 (Nov 10, 2006)

I do this with a WishList:

Keyword: 2007 (or now 2008)
Category: Movies (in my case HD:Movies)

And set auto-record.

I have this also for 2006 movies.

Hope this helps.

RonR


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

That's a lot of movies.


----------

